# Will anything happen December 21 2012?



## infinitely nothing (Nov 5, 2012)

this is not-known...so why guess?

Why would anyone really care about what will happen in the future, if there is no such thing, except as a concept?

All that matters is what is occuring at the present moment. It is the only moment that actually exists.

Past and future are simply impossible and believing in them only leads to suffering.

Fear is a projection of a certain scenario in the future that one is not willing to experience.

Why create fear if this is unnecessary?

Focus on what you are doing in the moment and you won't have to ever fear anything!


----------



## ToxicatedRose (Apr 18, 2012)

I voted yes. Of course something would happen – the sun will rise & set, people will breathe and do all sorts of different things.

(Be more concise  End of the world? No. I don't think so)


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes. I will turn 21 on 12-21-12


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

TTHHHEEE WWWWOOOOORRRRLLLLLDDDD WWWIIIILLLLLLLLLLLL EEEENNNNDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Everyone else has taken the good answers.
It might snow or something, being December & such.


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

If or when the world ends I don't think we will get a convenient warning.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

What I have always found astonishing is that the Mayans are using the same time numbers also to be found in music: 2160. 

216 frequencies per second would be an A. Just like 432Hz would be an A but an octave higher and not as commonly known here 440Hz if 1 Hz is a C. 2Hz is also a C but an octave higher.
For the smarty pants among us: there is no such thing as a 1/3 frequency per *second*, it's impossible.

But also in the Bible or in the Qur'an. The 72 virgins. 216:3=72 I wonder if it is really virgins they are talking about? 
Or the number of the Beast 666. 6x6x6=216 
216 is the octave of humans. 432 Stands for enlightenment as some state. Maybe some are right.

2160x12 (zodiacs) makes 25920 and then the cycle starts again: the precession of the equinox

I always think that the zodiacs are related to personify a person and moreover that person to personifies the zeitgeist of mankind. 
Jesus is pisces and we still see that symbol of a fish on cars. He made fish get up and walk their asses off. Of course I am talking about his suffering and his empathy for mankind and we see that this was already iniated by Buddha before him.
He initiated the time of pisces and ended that of Aries. Now why do we call him Lamb of God?
Minoan culture is the personification of the bull; the minotaur app. 3500bc-1400b. It matches perfectly of course.
Ok, the examples are lame but for some of you out there who knows what I am talking about and are familiar with the nature of all the zodiacs, it is not so lame. Our nowadays time is already typically Aquarian in some aspects. Just look at the divorce rates. More divorces than ever because it has been made possible. Nothing can be kept a secret anymore:wikileaks. Those are just perfect examples. I am just not in the mood to write a novel right now about how the zodiacs work. Look it up yourself first. 

Indian culture in periods btw.
Kali yuga = 432.000 years
Satyug = 1.728.000 years
Treta = 1.296.000 years
Dwapar = 864.000 years 

Again everything can be divided by 216. Anyway, I thought it was funny.

I personally don't think anything shocking will take place but it's just a time indication that something has been set in motion. We are talking about 2160 years of course. Maybe I am completely wrong here but for the people who can relate to this, they might find it interesting.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sure something wil happen but it won't be the end of the world.

i predict I will sleep in.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes. The Sun Will rise and set, people will do hings that may or may not matter and I will be on the internet.


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

Probably some weird sect will commit mass suicide.


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

Usernamefoundyeyme said:


> Jesus is pisces and we still see that symbol of a fish on cars.


 How do you know that? Nobody knows Jesus' exact date of birth (even the year is unsure). There are no sources (except for the Bible). The reason why the fish is the symbol of the Christians is that the Greek word ΙΧθΥΣ (Ichthys = Fish) is an abbrevation for Ιησούς Χριστός Θεού Υιός Σωτήρ, which means "Jesus Christ, Son of God, Saviour".


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

kadda1212 said:


> How do you know that? Nobody knows Jesus' exact date of birth (even the year is unsure). There are no sources (except for the Bible). The reason why the fish is the symbol of the Christians is that the Greek word ΙΧθΥΣ (Ichthys = Fish) is an abbrevation for Ιησούς Χριστός Θεού Υιός Σωτήρ, which means "Jesus Christ, Son of God, Saviour".


I think you completely misunderstood my point and you didn't read it all.

We all live in the era of Pisces. Since that era will end on Dec 21 2012 according to some, we will enter the era of Aquarius. (2160 years has been passed by although I am not sure if that is the right date) And we all know here why it was abbreviated to Ichtys. I am merely pointing out the resemblance between symbolism and an era. And yes, we all know that Jesus wasn't born on Christmas as well but that is not the point here. Seeing correlations between A B and C see is just something that happened to other people Miss Helenika? I spelled it all out for you.

You just see something you didn't agree on and your obnoxious adrenaline got the upper hand here so you had to reply. I think you actually didn't get anything of it at all. It's tiresome. Don't wear me out.


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

Usernamefoundyeyme said:


> I think you completely misunderstood my point and you didn't read it all.
> 
> We all live in the era of Pisces. Since that era will end on Dec 21 2012 according to some, we will enter the era of Aquarius. (2160 years has been passed by although I am not sure if that is the right date) And we all know here why it was abbreviated to Ichtys. I am merely pointing out the resemblance between symbolism and an era. And yes, we all know that Jesus wasn't born on Christmas as well but that is not the point here. Seeing correlations between A B and C see is just something that happened to other people Miss Helenika? I spelled it all out for you.
> 
> You just see something you didn't agree on and your obnoxious adrenaline got the upper hand here so you had to reply. I think you actually didn't get anything of it at all. It's tiresome. Don't wear me out.


I'm sorry. I misunderstood you.


----------



## Griffith (Mar 26, 2012)

Anything can happen at any time.

so my answer is "Maybe, but probably nothing".

Zombie apocalypse or Alien invasion would be fun, but highly unlikely.

however, global nuclear war is a serious threat.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

kadda1212 said:


> I'm sorry. I misunderstood you.


Ok, I give you 2 coolpoints for not caring at all and still being polite


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Nothing will happen, in fact the universe will cease to function for an entire day!

We won't notice, because we are part of the universe, but for the rest of eternity, we will essentially be one day behind.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Snow Leopard said:


> Nothing will happen, in fact the universe will cease to function for an entire day!
> 
> We won't notice, because we are part of the universe, but for the rest of eternity, we will essentially be one day behind.


We won't notice because we are part of the universe?

Makes little sense.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think so. But if something does, whatever happens happens. I don't dread it.


----------



## TheBlueRainWolf (Sep 28, 2012)

Snow Leopard said:


> Nothing will happen, in fact the universe will cease to function for an entire day!
> 
> We won't notice, because we are part of the universe, but for the rest of eternity, we will essentially be one day behind.


How do you know we will be one day behind if nobody notices? What if it was two days? Or what if we all wake up with a hangover at New Years?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

We'll see. I vote EXCITEMENT!


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

I'll have an uneventful last day of college before going home and watching rubbish on BBC iPlayer.

If I can get any of the idiots who seriously believe that the world is going to end to sign over all of their possessions to me on that date... then I'll get what little they probably have.


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

If you mean the end of the world, highly doubtful.


----------



## joaoperfig (Sep 24, 2012)

Definitely said:


> Well, _something_ will happen. But I don't believe it will be the end of our world.


Mah birthday! :tongue:


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

SugarForBreakfast said:


> Some thingy on facebook said something about how in the movie 2012, the first thing that happened was New York flooding...
> 
> So... maybe?


So now we're basing the end of days on a movie?


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope. Nothing cataclysmic, anyhow.

It would be much neater, however, if some economic upheaval struck exactly one year and two days afterward. 12/23/2013 is the centennial of the Federal Reserve Act's enactment.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Sure it will. The sun will rise, we'll do stuff, then the calendar will flip another page and we can all quit worrying. 

At least until that Harold Camping guy comes up with another prediction (that will fail. Again. Because he's an idiot.)


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyone who believes that 12/21 is the last day feel free to donate all your money and possessions to me 

:happy:


----------



## Off The Hitch (Nov 9, 2012)

National Geographic had findings of extensions to the Mayan calendar, so no nothing is going to happen. Even if these findings were not found just because the calendar ends doesn't mean the end of the world is coming. 

HOLD UP!

I haven't bought a 2013 calendar yet! 
I guess the world is going to end after all guys!


----------



## Intensely So (Oct 12, 2012)

OldManRivers said:


> My older son will be 44 years old. The days will begain to get longer in the northern hemisphere. A whole pile of gloomers (to coin a word) will offer evidence that the world is ending, only we can't recognize it. And a few will hold fast to their prediction that Jesus returns on that day and pick a mentally deranged person as the Christ.
> 
> Just another day in the looneybin.


People that predict when they think Jesus will return offend me too.
I have religious beliefs, but the Bible clearly says that man does not know when Jesus will return. 
In other words, they are lying.
Whether you don't believe or do, the answer should be the same. 
It's not the Second Coming.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Mayans didn't count leap years. 21/12/12 has already passed in what would be considered the Mayan timeline. :laughing:


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Intensely So said:


> People that predict when they think Jesus will return offend me too.
> I have religious beliefs, but the Bible clearly says that man does not know when Jesus will return.
> In other words, they are lying.
> Whether you don't believe or do, the answer should be the same.
> It's not the Second Coming.


Jesus responded to the question that only the Father knew -that he did not. So all the people saying Jesus will be here a week from next Friday or whatever are saying, "I know more about Jeasus than Jesus hinself does." That fits the definition of blaspheny, considered by some to be the one unforgivable sin.

There seems to be a bit of vanity there also.

It is so strange - The Aztecs did not believe anything would happen except they would figuratively take out a sheet of paper and do another calender, while singing Auld Lang Sine.

"I knew a man named Mr. Lang.
He had a neon sign. 
Now Mr. Lang was very old,
We called it Old Lang's Sign"

I believe that was from the audience on and old Johnny Carson. I cannot take credit -


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Plaxico said:


> Anyone who believes that 12/21 is the last day feel free to donate all your money and possessions to me
> 
> :happy:


You'll need an agent to help with that -standard 10% OK with you??


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

StaceofBass said:


> So now we're basing the end of days on a movie?


Or is that Devine Revelation? Was the movie scriptwriter named Isiah, maybe?


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

infinitely nothing said:


> this is not-known...so why guess?
> 
> Why would anyone really care about what will happen in the future, if there is no such thing, except as a concept?
> 
> ...


Glad to know at least one other person understands that about time. The earth swinds around, twirlling around its axis, and the axis rolling around some center - and that gives us three numbers that can be ratioed - and we stick a name on those ratios calling it Time. I like to give Einstein's spacetime the name "Wilbur," the talking horse Mr Ed's human owner, because that uncouples the concept from Time. Makes defining it a bit more rational. And gives Mr. Ed a much needed personal footnote in my time line.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Something will happen. A bunch of crazy fucks are going to kill themselves. Other than that? Nothing.


----------



## Neosurvivalist (Aug 22, 2011)

Obviously with an entire universe still doing it's universe-y thing there's going to be tons of shit going on.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, the rest of us will realize that the Mayan calendar did not account for leap years, therefore this supposed new era already began last year


----------



## jiau (Nov 10, 2012)

something may be happened during these days.but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## AnEmotionalArtist (Nov 9, 2012)

_Well on December 21'st, 2012 something very important is going to happen: Everyone who believed the world was actually going to end will have ran out of money because they will have spent it all on survival kits and this will stimulate the American economy for weeks!


Toodles_


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Everyone will inexplicably stop talking about Mayans.


----------



## SwordfishTrombone (May 10, 2012)

Yes, I can guarantee you that a lot of things will happen on 12/21/12.

<_<

>_>


Seriously tho, I highly doubt that anything drastic will happen.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Whatever happens the 21st will simply be people as usual trying to make connections and ascribe meaning to things that aren't there.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

nottie said:


> I meant typical life things: some country will piss off another country, people will die and babies will be born, etc. etc.
> 
> Nothing exciting and apocalyptic.


Very good. Any time I can wet blanket an overweening New Age hippy: good day. roud:


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Superman will Fight Goku and the shockwaves will destroy the Earth.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Yes - tons of conception. 

September of 2013 is gonna be a mess.


----------



## bel (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, copious amounts of cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Absolutely nothing will happen.


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think the question is a bit vague. I believe something in the solar system cosmos will happen, but I don't think it's going to cause like the end of the world.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, something will happen. A bunch of paranoid, ill-informed people will go batshit. 

That's all, though.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

I have survived at least 7th end of the world predictions since I was born in 1986. First it was 1999....then the 2k thing. Later they said it was a mistake...that the actual day was 2001. Later there was the hype of the 666 on June 6th of 2006. A Russian psychic predicted the end of the world around November of that same year and now the world will end again( it ends for some people because people die every day) in a few more weeks.

The irony is that originally the 2012 relates just to a change. Always try to go to the source of the information. Here is an actual member of the Mayan council speaking about 2012:


----------



## bel (Dec 2, 2012)

Agape said:


> *The irony is that originally the 2012 relates just to a change.* Always try to go to the source of the information. *Here is an actual member of the Mayan council speaking about 2012*


Mayan Doomsday prophecies are a Western construction superimposed on the indigenous Mayan groups. Columbus believed his discovery of a New World was foretold in ancient prophecy. Even the word "Maya" is a Western construction. Columbus learned the word "Maia" from another indigenous group in the Antilles and the Bay islands of Honduras, but he himself never met a "Mayan." He transferred his secondhand account to Europe, where the ultimate goal became to tie in these "mysterious Maia" to the Biblical scripture of Revelation. We do not know how Mayans indexed themselves; we lack the Mayan word for "Maya."

New Age counterculture Mayanism still falls victim to this Western construction. While Dr. Calleman has a Phd, he pursued Toxicology and not Archaeology or any field that would give him authority on the subject matter. By his own account, we were supposed to see a shift in consciousness October 28 2011 (I seriously have no idea why or how he arrived at that. At least other New Age Mayanists go by academically derived correlation coefficients).

At first, "The Mayan Council" may seem like an authentic source. After all, it has the word "Mayan" in the name. Sure, Don Alejandro Cirilo Perez Oxlaj claims a title of "Mayan Shaman"; however, Perez studied Gnosticism and Fine Art in Mexico city, worked as a commercial artist in New York, and didn't delve into mysticism until he came into contact with Jose Arguelles in 1985. In academic circles, most scholars and cultural traditionalists corroborate his ideas (extraterrestrials, Atlantis, crystal skulls, etc.) with Edgar Cayce, rather than the historic and contemporary Maya.

From what I've read and heard, he's a really nice guy, though!


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Things always happen son


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

One or two of two things might happen.
1. A group will jump of off a cliff.
2. They start selling all their stuff only to find out that nothing will happen.

But we haven't heard of any radio host or cult rallying anyone, have we?


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

bel said:


> Mayan Doomsday prophecies are a Western construction superimposed on the indigenous Mayan groups. Columbus believed his discovery of a New World was foretold in ancient prophecy. Even the word "Maya" is a Western construction. Columbus learned the word "Maia" from another indigenous group in the Antilles and the Bay islands of Honduras, but he himself never met a "Mayan." He transferred his secondhand account to Europe, where the ultimate goal became to tie in these "mysterious Maia" to the Biblical scripture of Revelation. We do not know how Mayans indexed themselves; we lack the Mayan word for "Maya."
> 
> New Age counterculture Mayanism still falls victim to this Western construction. While Dr. Calleman has a Phd, he pursued Toxicology and not Archaeology or any field that would give him authority on the subject matter. By his own account, we were supposed to see a shift in consciousness October 28 2011 (I seriously have no idea why or how he arrived at that. At least other New Age Mayanists go by academically derived correlation coefficients).
> 
> ...


Didn't know that. Thanks for enlightening me on the subject  . There is so much bad info out there that finding the truth can be quite the challenge.


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

There should be one for yes: for the crazy and stupid people who'll take advantage of it


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

> Will anything happen December 21 2012?


We won't know because we'll be dead. 
Maybe. 





...... srsly, of course something will happen on December 21. 
(For example, I shall be at work. )


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Aubbs said:


> There should be one for yes: for the crazy and stupid people who'll take advantage of it


This


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

If only  




benr3600 said:


> This


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Aubbs said:


> If only


Well then I guess we're both suckers :crazy:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes. Billions of people will wake up, an do the things they normally would.


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

It seems so Batman 



benr3600 said:


> Well then I guess we're both suckers :crazy:


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

I predict something will happen on the 21st, I'm certain the world won't end on that date though


----------



## LennyTheFilly (Dec 5, 2012)

My friend and I have been contemplating this and maybe not the end of the world LITERALLY (like explosions and stuff), but maybe economically. The end of the world AS WE KNOW IT could possibly be about how since things haven't been going so well economically (well... here in America), then MAYBE it could be that? I don't know. It's... a pretty valid argument, I suppose.


----------



## Griffith (Mar 26, 2012)

Lawless Land said:


> The Mayans couldn't predict the fall of their own civilization what makes you think they would be able to predict the end of the world.


if you can predict that kind of future, you might be able to change it.It's a prediction(like weather forecast), not a prophecy.A prophecy not happening is nonsense.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

it will be the winter solstice. I don't think that the world will end.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

Like some others have said, I think it's possible that something unique/major happens, but it won't be the end of the world; that was never even the Maya prophecy.
And if something world-changing, paradigm-shifting happens, it'll be a positive event. Some spiritual people say "a new evolution of human consciousness," spiritual things, positive worldview shifting, etc.
Not too long til we find out!


----------



## moonpixie (Dec 14, 2012)

By the title of this thread, if you mean anything in general, then yes. People will wake up, go to work or school, do whatever. Things are always happening. Now in relation to the world ending, no. Nothing will happen. I just hope that there won't be a stampede of people in the streets going crazy. *sigh*

NASA - Beyond 2012: Why the World Won't End


----------



## Pathosray (Mar 13, 2012)

Picked yes.

I will get pissed off at the amount of people spouting bullshit.


----------



## Alex2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't think much will really happen who knows though. Maybe a lot of parties will happen that day.


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 17, 2012)

I voted yes for one reason: People will start acting out since they feel its the end of the world. They want an excuse to live life the way they always wanted. So yes, something will happen, and it will have everything to do with the possibility of the world ending. 

-Anna


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

what's happening on the 21st. hm, on the 21st i'm supposed to be going to fiesta texas/6 flags. i totally forgot about the supposed "end of the world". that's all a bunch of b.s, too many people have tried to predict the end of the world, and they are always wrong. even if it does, hell i'm having fun my "last day"....
although i had a dream a couple days ago that the world was ending ._. but that's pretty normal for me. if anyone read that thread on dreams, my dreams are always about some sort of mass destruction/apocalypse.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I'm going to party like it's the 1999 Winter Solstice!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

i will eat too many cookies and will gain half a pound.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

On the 21st I am getting a muthaphuckin J.O.B. and then I am hanging out with my friends, but other than that Nada.....


----------



## DistractedDayDreamer (Dec 14, 2012)

I had the strong urge to say "yes"
By "yes" I mean, plenty of things will happen the 21st of December! The sun will come up, people will wake, babies will be born, some people will eat, some will starve, people will die, and others will cry, people will work and learn, fight and get along, and when the day is done, the sun will set, people will go to bed and it will all start over again.
unless you're on the midnight shift of course. :laughing:


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

Undecided... I like to have an open mind... so at least I come out of it not disappointed. :tongue:


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes. We're all going to die.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow. Looks like we're all still here.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

IridescentDream said:


> There is the scientific possibility of the poles reversing due to the alignment of the solar system, letting in a little radiation and generally causing a few tsunamis/earthquakes/hurricanes...
> 
> But still, that's just a possibility. And if it did happen, there'd be a lot of cleaning up to do and quite a few thousand lives lost, but I doubt it'd be the end of the world as we know it.



Of note:

Geomagnetic reversal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Basically, not enough evidence for that claim.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Time happened. :tongue:


----------



## Pyrocide (Dec 13, 2012)

Gotta say I'm pretty excited to see what will happen...


Oh wait.



> I'm going to party like it's the 1999 Winter Solstice!


Doomsday party every 13 years.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like I'm still here.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes people will still make posts after Dec 21


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I vote yes!! Death is coming! Canned food for everyone!


----------



## Calliver (Jul 22, 2011)

The afterlife is just a continuation of how your life would have been if you wouldn't of died. Happy afterlife everyone.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Was doom day said to be on the 21st?


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

FacePalm said:


> Was doom day said to be on the 21st?


yeah


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

raichu said:


> yeah


Oh and I thought it was the end of December. So I can't shoot my boss anymore *put away my loaded gun*.

Hah...ahh..thanks for letting me know raichu 

Life goes on....


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

The world as I knew it did end, I fell in love with someone very special and I will leave a 5 year long relationship for it. How cheesy that sounds. :3


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Who would have thought? 

2013


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Inguz said:


> The world as I knew it did end, I fell in love with someone very special and I will leave a 5 year long relationship for it. How cheesy that sounds. :3


It doesn't sound cheesy, it sounds romantic ^^


----------

